# GTROC 2007 Calendar



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Its on its way to the printers, so should be ready soon.
I suggest you all get your orders in, as there will only be a limited amount.:smokin: 

order form download to follow.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Paul - are you sure the link is working; I don't get anything 
edit - ah, you already noticed....


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

paul creed said:


> order form download to follow.


When the link is U/S:wavey:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Just edited while i correct the link:banned:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Another method just being sorted. BRB!!


----------



## r33gtsman (Jun 29, 2001)

*One for Sweden Paul*

Make sure you have one to send over to me here in Sweden Paul !!

Shaun.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Linkage? I want one


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I'll have two please.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

one for me, how much?


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

I'll have the usual couple.

Its on me Crimbo list, so you'll be contacted ,.........(Probably by one of my dogerey old relatives!    )


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

yes please


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Yes please.

Order form, price?

Graham


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Two for me please


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Paul ... what / who's cars are in it this year mate ? (feel free to PM me the list).


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Daz said:


> Paul ... what / who's cars are in it this year mate ? (feel free to PM me the list).


Talk about impatient!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Not impatient - just interested is all. I always buy a couple, i'm not asking to to see any of the pictures before I get a calendar, but I AM interested to know who's cars are on the calendar this year.

To be honest, I actually think it's a good idea to put low res copies of the pics up (even if they have text all over them) ... give people an IDEA of what they will be seeing in 2007.

I know a few people who don't buy them because they don't get to see what they look like first.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

I will take one, please.
Will someone bring them to TAS?


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

one for me please....


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

The usual two for me also Paul


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

There will be a chance to order online asap...so my mentor tells me 
I will be putting up a sticky post with pictures so all can see very soon. :squintdan


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

paul creed said:


> There will be a chance to order online asap...so my mentor tells me
> I will be putting up a sticky post with pictures so all can see very soon. :squintdan


oi, don't ruin the suprise!

don't post pics please!

mook


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Here we go:runaway: :runaway:  
To be honest Mook, and this is fact going on past figures, so far over the past 4 years we have not sold all of the printed qty. Unbelieveably, out of the sales we do make, 40% at most are GTROC members. The rest couldnt give a #@$t, and of that 40% most do not care who or what is in it. By now, you would have thought the reputation of the calendar would convince people to buy one anyway. Oh, and just as an added piece of info, if this calendar does not meet costs, then there will definately 100% not be another. 
The only reason this calendar may possibly reach targets is the fact that we have the back up of some fantastic guys in the form of traders who have sponsored this year.
Anyway, rant over.
I will post the cover and an example page. Other than that, its all in the surprise.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

thanks dude

worst bit is, if it was hanging up in clinton cards, you'd sell **** loads, and everyone on here would have one.

its THAT good

mook


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

2 copies for me please Paul


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> if it was hanging up in clinton cards, you'd sell **** loads, and everyone on here would have one.
> 
> its THAT good


Would it cost far too much to look at producing them for clintons? Or is part of the exclusivity (like Pirelli) that there are only a chosen few who have them? :smokin: 
....stick an extra £5 on the price and get them on fleabay as well!

BTW, i'll be having one please.


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Two for me as well please


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Yep, definately one for me too.

TT


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

1 deffo (possibly 2) please pm me when they're ready as i'm not on the site as often as i'd like to be!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I will be having another as usual.
Its a shame that more people dont buy the calender as its always been very good.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Yes please one for me


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

I've already ordered 25, plus sponsored a page. 

Come on everyone, put at least your order where your mouth is - assuming the link now works!

I cannot believe these Calanders don't sell out.

DaveG


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

I'll take 1.

Rob


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

I'll have 2 please


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I will have two but was waiting for the link:chairshot


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

errr, frightened to ask  , but have I missed the link


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> thanks dude
> 
> worst bit is, if it was hanging up in clinton cards, you'd sell **** loads, and everyone on here would have one.
> 
> ...


I WILL be buying 2 copies - as I always do. I have always thought the calendars have been top-notch, and I think Paul does a fantastic job on them.

The reason I asked to know who's cars are in this year is simple - I'm just interested to know. If the people behind the calendars don't want to reveal that, then that's fine ... I was just interested is all, no big deal.

I also do believe it is a good idea to put up samples from the calendar (make them small, lower res' with "sample" printed across them). You will DEFINITELY get more people buying it if they can see what's in it (from members and from non-members) - it's as simple as that. You take putting it in Clintons as an example - people will still only buy it if they can see what's in there (why do you think the calendars in shops are always sealed but have small samples of the photo's on the very back page ?!?!?). It's pretty obvious really.

It'll be a real shame if this is the last calendar produced - as I think it's an excellent product ... but it sounds as though the calendar needs "marketing" somehow to make it appeal to more people.


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I'll take one please 

- Kevin.


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*Link?*

Did I miss something?

I'll have one Paul, and you can use it as an excuse to get me over to collect it personally and give you your valve caps.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Front cover sample and inside page sample for you to see.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

:clap: :thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

E-mailing you soon Mr Lux :thumbsup:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Looks awesome :thumbsup: 

How do I pay?

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

That looks great Paul.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll be putting some details on here this evening. The "on-line thing" isn't "online" yet:runaway: :runaway:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Right, lets try this

ftp://[email protected]@japcarclub.com/Pauls%20logos/2007%20calendar/


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

not working 

I'll take 2 

John


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry. Need someone on a higher plane than me to post a link or something.

Thats a cue ADMIN !!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Paul, absolutely without doubt your calendar skills far exceed your IT skills! :thumbsup: 

Samples are fantastic! :clap: :clap:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thats why i'm an engineer Dave.
Oh, logo coming your way very soon:thumbsup:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic samples Paul. Thanks for all your efforts on the calendar once again.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

assuming paul never manages to complete his Nursury School Computing class, would a cheque send to the usual address suffice?

:flame: 

mook


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

*sample page*

Looks awesome :smokin:

I'll have one as usual please.


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

I'd like one but what would the price be with shipping to my place?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok guys,
the price is and details are as follows.:-



GTROC Calendar 2007 - Order Form

This spectacular calendar will be something for Skyline enthusiasts to be proud of and could not have been created without members of the Skyline GTR Register allowing us to show off their cars. The production of these calendars will be limited so please place your order as soon as possible. If you want to order your copy of this quality, full colour, A3 artwork to hang in your home for 2007 please complete the following form:

Full Name:
Full Address:



Forum Name (if applicable):
GTROC Membership No. (if applicable):
Number of copies @ £14 (inc P&P)NON MEMBERS
Number of copies @ £10 (inc P&P)MEMBERS only price
Total amount

Once you have completed the form it should be sent to the address below with a cheque made payable to “GTR Owners Club”:

GTR Owners Club
P. O. Box 43519
Putney
London
SW15 3WB


Can people please copy and print off this form and send to the above address.
The price for shipping is the same for overseas (unless a large quantity is required, then we will give a fair price for shipping)
If you cannot print this off, please enclose a note with the cheque to cover what it is for with full name and address.
Anybody that cannot pay by cheque(ie overseas can PM me for paypal payment if you so wish)

Thanks guys....get ordering:clap:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

will get my order in for 2 thanks


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for all the efforts Paul.
I'll be ordering 4.


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Can someone please tell me why I have gone back to registerd user when I'm a member thanks


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Mookistar said:


> assuming paul never manages to complete his Nursury School Computing class, would a cheque send to the usual address suffice?
> 
> :flame:
> 
> mook


Mook, i can't seem to get the word doc any lower than 28KB and the attatchement limit is 516 Bytes, the link from the ftp wont work, and i have no where else to link the doc from.
Silly thing is, i've just re-done a logo for someone that is only 500Kb in file size, yet doesnt lose resolution until its 3 mtres long in length, yet i cant seem to post a word doc as a downloadable...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

*correction*

.................................


paul creed said:


> Number of copies @ £12 (+£2 P&P per order)NON MEMBERS
> Number of copies @ £8 (+£2 P&P per order)MEMBERS only price


..................................


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

Order posted first thing this morning.


----------



## Totalburnout (May 15, 2005)

mine's getting sent off tonight. looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Order posted, can't wait to see the calendar :thumbsup: 



Graham


----------



## nismo1118 (Dec 7, 2005)

There a different price to get it sent out to us in the United states cuz I would really love at lease one?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

nismo1118 said:


> There a different price to get it sent out to us in the United states cuz I would really love at lease one?


I have PM'd you.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I could definitely handle a couple of these!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thrust said:


> I could definitely handle a couple of these!


PM'd also


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

we hope to have an on-line ordering system up and working soon for all the non-UK people


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

Fuggles said:


> we hope to have an on-line ordering system up and working soon for all the non-UK people


Can this be used for people without cheque books??

Rob


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR WANNABE said:


> Can this be used for people without cheque books??
> 
> Rob


That's exactly what it's for


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

excellent :clap:


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Sent my cheque off for 2 cals Paul .


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Excellent stuff people!!
Can i just re-iterate John's price quote.
NON MEMBERS £12 + £2 P+P PER ORDER
MEMBERS £8 + £2 P+P PER ORDER

Calendars are in the hands of the printers and hopefully will be available to send out within the next couple of weeks.

Thanks everyone so far:wavey:


----------



## GTR WANNABE (Feb 21, 2002)

has the link been set up yet, or am I being thick...? 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

GTR WANNABE said:


> has the link been set up yet, or am I being thick...?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Rob


No link as yet Rob. Still waiting I'll get back to you on that


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Excellent stuff people!!
> Can i just re-iterate John's price quote.
> NON MEMBERS £12 + £2 P+P PER ORDER
> MEMBERS £8 + £2 P+P PER ORDER
> ...


Sh*t I thought it was £10 a cal for members - I sent a cheque for £20.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

skyline69_uk said:


> Sh*t I thought it was £10 a cal for members - I sent a cheque for £20.


Thats right. £20 for 2 calendars.
John is referring to multiple orders with only £2 P+P. Yours is OK.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Blimey! 45 orders received already :squintdan :clap:


----------



## Miss Magic (Oct 17, 2002)

I will be ordering two (I must be the dodgy old relative that Scott mentioned in an earlier post)!
will send off order form and cheque tomorrow
Great work Paul & Sue as always

See you at the weekend

Emma


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Miss Magic said:


> (I must be the dodgy old relative that Scott mentioned in an earlier post)!
> Emma


Dodgy...? yes
Old....? i'm afraid so :chuckle: 

See you at the weekend then Blondie:runaway:


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Paul, cheque's in the post for two please. The girlfriend is getting one for her house, bye bye to her oiled up Fireman one.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

paul creed said:


> Thats right. £20 for 2 calendars.
> John is referring to multiple orders with only £2 P+P. Yours is OK.


Multiple orders? I'm having the 2 delivered to my address - I'm a bit confused now Paul  . As Nirvana would say "Nevermind".


----------



## Miss Magic (Oct 17, 2002)

paul creed said:


> Dodgy...? yes
> Old....? i'm afraid so :chuckle:
> 
> See you at the weekend then Blondie:runaway:


OI CHEEKY !!

Form printed and sent, thank you :0)


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

:squintdan 
:squintdan 
:squintdan 
:squintdan


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

I want 1 also 

pm send


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul ... can I have two please but any chance of picking them up next Sunday at the ROBIN HOOD CHRISTMAS MEET & I'll give you the money then ???


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

74 sold now! Blimey


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

paul creed said:


> To be honest , and this is fact going on past figures, so far over the past 4 years we have not sold all of the printed qty........... Oh, and just as an added piece of info, if this calendar does not meet costs, then there will definately 100% not be another.





Fuggles said:


> 74 sold now! Blimey


:clap:


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I will pay for mine at the AGM. 
So thats 75.
Still not many when you think of all the GTR club members though.


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

get me down for two please:clap: can someone let me know how much for two dilivered please :wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Nobby666 (Dec 9, 2005)

can you please put me down for two aswell will put cheque in post tomorrow. Nismoman 2 calendars + postage for members £20 bargain


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

£8 per calendar for members and £14 for non-members.
£2 postage per order


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> £8 per calendar for members and £14 for non-members.
> £2 postage per order


£2 postage per *calendar* you mean John?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

so is it £20 or £18 ???????:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Its £20.

To make this clear for everybody, the price is:-

MEMBERS - £8 + £2 P+P /Calendar
NON MEMBERS - £12 + £2 P+P/Calendar


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

if thats the case why not just say £10 and £14 including uk postage??

you've only served to confuse matters, even the guvnor don't know whats going on

lol

mook


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

paul creed said:


> Its £20.
> 
> To make this clear for everybody, the price is:-
> 
> ...



Oh dear (or words to that effect  ). I've sent off £18 based on the following two different posts:

"Number of copies @ £8 (+£2 P&P per order)MEMBERS only price"

"£8 per calendar for members and £14 for non-members.
£2 postage per order"

This clearly states postage is £2 per *order*. It does not state per calander. I assumed that I would get 2 callanders in one package, as the posts state, £2 postage per order.

Do I have to send another cheque for £2 ?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

THANKS PAUL


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

ITSt said:


> Do I have to send another cheque for £2 ?


Its alright Ian, i tore one in half to make up the difference:thumbsup: :smokin:


----------



## djdexter247 (Mar 31, 2005)

Payment Given and pm sent,

Jase E


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Creedy - are you taking some along to the Grasshopper meet ? I haven't ordered mine yet as I thought i'd just collect them in person.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

Mookistar said:


> if thats the case why not just say £10 and £14 including uk postage??
> 
> you've only served to confuse matters, even the guvnor don't know whats going on
> 
> ...


That was my confusion also - I sent £20 just in case - being in I.T. I see confusing requirements like this daily lol.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

ITSt said:


> Oh dear (or words to that effect  ).
> 
> Do I have to send another cheque for £2 ?


No. The payment is all fine and correct.

*Calendars will be at The Grasshopper meet*


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Just out of interest - What's the total number of orders to date ?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

As of this morning 99.


----------



## KevC (Oct 12, 2002)

*I'll have one please*

Can I have one please, i will PM Paul for Paypal details.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Okay, I can't wait .... the suspense .... it's killing me .... the waiting  

So I'm going to ask the obvious question ...... 

When will they be in the post ? (as he ducks from all the flack :chuckle: )


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Paul,

Can you send my two to my H/A please as I won't be at the grasshopper now due to work - I did pay you for two at the Robin Hood the other Sunday.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Will do


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The calendars were delivered today - not seen them yet though 
The first deliveries will be at the Grasshopper this weekend :squintdan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> The calendars were delivered today - not seen them yet though



delivered where?


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

sent my cheque of the other day for 3 you should have it soon john:wavey: NISMOMAN


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

paul creed said:


> delivered where?


Air Service UK


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Ah right, well at least Dave gets his early then


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Can I have one please. 

Paul, can I send payment to your PayPal addy? If so, what is it cause I forgot.

Cheers dude !


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i got mine today! top job.:smokin:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

The majority of calendars have been sent now, and the rest will be in the morning.
Anyone else that wants one, i would suggest contacting me or John Fuggles as we have sold over half the amount already, so numbers are now limited.

Thanks
Paul.


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Just to be cheeky, are the Japanese contingent being offered the chance to buy both calendars and membership renewals at the Auto Salon?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Thrust said:


> Just to be cheeky, are the Japanese contingent being offered the chance to buy both calendars and membership renewals at the Auto Salon?


I believe John is taking some calendars with him. I would imagine your request will be fullfilled :bowdown1:


----------



## Ross (Jul 27, 2001)

Paul,

Just got home from Saudi!
I have an order for 4 calendars to the usual address?
I will put a cheque in the post today to the usual address for £ 40.
Maybe see you over the Christmas break?
Been out in the green machine this morning and after 7 years of ownership
it still brings the biggest smile. I know why I brought this car! Just for that smile!!!!

Regards,

Ross.


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

my cheque/order form is in the mail today....now, just to wait for santa to deliver...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

welcome home for Christmas Ross 
Have a great time and catch up on some well deserved Skyline driving.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Got mine yesterday, looks top notch as usual Mr Creed! Well done Sir


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Cheque gone today:bowdown1: 

Can't wait 

Thanks for all the effort Paul & the gang:wavey: 

Dave


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mine arrived this morning ... thanks for getting them to me so quickly Paul.

Top notch calendars as usual - fantastic work by everyone involved creating the calendar and the people behind the lenses.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

Just curious did the ones for overseas go out yet 

John


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi John, yes overseas ones have been posted.
They only went out last weekend, so i doubt they will be there yet. Not 100% sure they will make US shores that quick at X-mas time, but they have been sent.


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

_*Have one off you at Robin Hood sir?*_


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

RavenHeart said:


> _*Have one off you at Robin Hood sir?*_


of course:wavey:


----------



## RavenHeart (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thank you!*:chuckle:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

I orderd 2 and they not here yet ,have they all been posted yet?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Hi Mike,
John posted yours at the start of this week. Probably in the mornings post. Most peoples in the UK have taken approx 2 days to arrive.


----------



## phat_gadgy (Jan 23, 2005)

Mine came this morning, I have to say its very nice indeed :clap:


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine came today, but the missus has wrapped it for Christmas  



Graham


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Got mine today and I must say its cracking....VERY pleased.
Beats the missus usual choice of fluffy animals:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Well done, a credit to the club.:clap: :clap:

TT


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

arrived today, its now under the tree for the fiance.

thanks

mook


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

The calendars arrived today.
Top quality product as always and a big thank you to all involved in making this great calendars.

Thanks,
Terje.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Bloody hell Mook, you really know how to show a girl a good christmas.:chairshot


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

hodgie said:


> Bloody hell Mook, you really know how to show a girl a good christmas.:chairshot



dude,

you don't know how lucky i am, she's car mad, Skylines her favourite. She's the one who ditched our perfectly good exhaust and bought the Nur spec, begged me for a model 32 when we we in the model shop at the petrol station just outside Nurburg, and wants a 32 instead of a wedding 

Mookijammy


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Mine not arrived yet  

Getting real jealous for all you other folks, I want to see what month my blue beauty is in


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

ITSt said:


> Mine not arrived yet
> 
> Getting real jealous for all you other folks, I want to see what month my blue beauty is in


March


----------



## Doug S (Oct 9, 2004)

Recieved my calendar yesterday.

Top work Paul ,

Cheers Doug

:clap:


----------



## redsub (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine arrived today:thumbsup: 
Looking great


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Got mine now thanks


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

I haven't got mine yet .


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Me either ...


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Brian and Kriss,

Did you order through the GTROC? If so neither of your cheques have arrived yet.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

John,
Brian is on your list of calendars ordered and sent. Kris's wont have arrived yet, as by the time i got his address and sent them, they said that they wouldnt reach him before X-mas. Next post after X-mas i pressume Kris.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oops, correct

Brian, yours was posted on 17 December.


----------



## skyline69_uk (Jan 6, 2005)

They arrived today and look brilliant John . The post to NI is fcuking awful, it must be delivered by pack mules or something .


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Mine have arrived. Cheers guys. Another good job. Kudos to all involved, especially Paul & Sue.

:bowdown1:


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

THEY ARRIVED THIS MORNING :clap: 

Hats of to you all :bowdown1: what an excellent calander, in fact so good I now have a problem.

The wife took a look through one and nabbed it for her desk at her work  .... and the second one was for my son at Christmas, I don't have one now  

So Paul/John, I'll be ordering a couple more after Christmas along with my membership renewal :wavey: If they are going like hot cakes please keep a couple back for me.

Happy Christmas everyone


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

ITSt said:


> THEY ARRIVED THIS MORNING :clap:
> 
> Hats of to you all :bowdown1: what an excellent calander, in fact so good I now have a problem.
> 
> ...


Glad you like them Ian. I'll make sure a couple are put aside.
Wait till you see the membership cards:wavey:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Limited numbers of calendars left now for anyone who hasnt visited recently.
Members and non-members alike (apart from price diff, please PM me for orders should you wish to buy one before they run out. 

Cheers!!!


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

How can I get calendar?
where do I pay?


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi Paul,
I still haven't received anything. Have mine gone out ?


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

I am assuming as per last month's PM that ... erm... they are being sent out individually? even to Japan? and I will be paying John when he gets here? Fingers crossed my assumptions are on target.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I haven't sent any to Japan, not sure if Paul has. I will be bringing quite a few with me on the 10th so can always hand them to you on the 12th when we meet Tamura-san for dinner


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

John, thanks for the quick reply! I asked for two, but if you get low I can manage with one! Last year half your suitcase was taken with my jacket!  :bowdown1:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nope. Last year half my case was taken up with 50 calendars for Zele 
This year I think it will be two coats, 1 umbrella, 20 calendars and a toothbrush :chuckle:


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Is that the famous GTR edition solid gold toothbrush? How much is it? 

So, nothing for yourself then? Apart from those red underpants you were mentioning 

Happy New Year in the meantime and looking forward to Tokyo!


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Not received mine yet?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> Hi Paul,
> I still haven't received anything. Have mine gone out ?


Hi Dave, yes yours went out this week along with Dave Irelands.
Andy, yours went out the week before X-mas. They seem to be taking a long time. Might be worth checking your local depot?
I havent sent any others out to Japan, so Thrust, your assumption is correct, John will be taking yours, amongst any other JP orders that havent been sent already.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Hi Dave, yes yours went out this week along with Dave Irelands.
> Andy, yours went out the week before X-mas. They seem to be taking a long time. Might be worth checking your local depot?
> I havent sent any others out to Japan, so Thrust, your assumption is correct, John will be taking yours, amongst any other JP orders that havent been sent already.


Hi Paul - thanks for the update.
It was the one for my UK address that I was wondering about really.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Andyswad (Jan 5, 2005)

Got mine, Thanks


----------



## Corny (Sep 19, 2006)

Received mine as a Christmas present:thumbsup:

Brilliant calendar, well done guys.


----------



## jas3113 (Aug 24, 2005)

I recieved mine on the Dec 21st and they look AWESOME!! Thanks Paul!

John


----------



## Spoons (Jul 6, 2005)

Received mine... many thanks


----------



## MacGTR (Dec 31, 2006)

cool. these sound good


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Apart from the allocated calendars for Japan, there are approximately 25 left, so anyone wishing to purchase should do so relatively quickly.:squintdan 

Thanks to all those who have bought one.:thumbsup: 

Happy New Year!!:wavey: 

Paul.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I sent my cheque last week.
Only 25 left, so it looks like they might all sell this year:bowdown1: Excellent


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Apart from the allocated calendars for Japan, there are approximately 25 left, so anyone wishing to purchase should do so relatively quickly.:squintdan
> 
> Thanks to all those who have bought one.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Paul 

Is there a paypal account to you or is it cheque to GTRoC  

Best regards Alan


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Alan said:


> Paul
> 
> Is there a paypal account to you or is it cheque to GTRoC
> 
> Best regards Alan


Hi Alan,
Preferably cheque to GTROC but as a last resort you could paypal me.

cheers big fella:thumbsup:


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Cheers mate

 Will get a cheque off to John this weekend  

Best regards Alan


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

PM sent Paul


----------



## ITSt (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Paul,

My order for an additional two calendars will be in the post tomorrow along with my membership renewal, can't wait to see the new membership card  

Not only were my pics privileged enough to have been chosen for the calendar, but the card as well ?.... :bowdown1:

Ian


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Unfortunately Ian, the quality of the print doesnt do the photo justice. I did play with the sky colour and depth (can send you that version if you wish), but it looks awesome on screen.
Thank Scott for the card choice. I sent him a selection of photos to choose from.


----------



## Bean (Oct 12, 2001)

Thanks for your efforts Paul (and Sue) :thumbsup: 
UK Calendar arrived


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Bean said:


> Thanks for your efforts Paul (and Sue) :thumbsup:
> UK Calendar arrived


Good!!
John will be bringing the JP orders with him when he comes over. I'd love to be able to deliver them myself. maybe one year.


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

I'll take one if there are any left !


----------



## tomosang (Apr 1, 2005)

Hello Paul!
realy glad to choose my photograph as a cover this year too.

have you sent me a copy yet?
if there are any left,
could you sell five copy personally?

http://www.ne.jp/asahi/tomosang/skyline/


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I will be bringing copies to the Auto salon if you would like to collect them from there?

By the way, we've nearly sold out!!!!!


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I'll add to that, WE HAVE SOLD OUT!!:bowdown1: 
If there are enough requests, we can get an extra small batch done, but only if it is above 20 orders.

Thanks everybody.
Paul.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

excellent news!

Fiance'e was well chuffed with hers!

well done all involved.

mook


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I´ve paid mine..

or did u sell out?
did u keep one for me?


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Dohc said:


> I´ve paid mine..
> 
> or did u sell out?
> did u keep one for me?


Yours was put to one side, so no problem Teitur


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2005)

Oh a quick message to say mine is now taking pride of place on my desk in work.

thanks guys and looking forward to 2008's already


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Got both of my calendars today thank you, bleedin Royal Mail haven't been good round my way for a while now but they arrived ... :thumbsup:

But ... & I'm gonna put noses out of joint here for saying this :

*I PERSONALLY*" wasn't as impressed with this years calendar as I was with last years ...

The best way I can say this is that this years calendar looks like a glossy magazine that I can hang on my wall, where last years actually looked like a calendar !!! Or to put it in another perspective it reminded me of the free calendars that you get in various lads or car magazines / publications like FHM, TOP GEAR or FAST CAR in the December / January issues every year ...

Now I'm not griping at the photo's ... or the hard work ... or the effort of Paul, Sue & or everyone else ... OR the sponsers ... or what everyone else thinks ...

But *"MY PERSONAL FEELINGS"* are "I" preferred last years style & format to that of this years. Plus I think that because of this it doesn't look worth £10 (sold or not), £10 for the two yes, but not each.

Now Paul & Sue know me quite well (as do others on this forum) & know that I speak my mind regardless & that what I'm saying isn't personal. But because of the type of monkey's we have out there on the forum I can't simply make an observation without being slated & need to waste time with an explanation like this.

So, NO I DON'T WANT A REFUND. YES I WILL STILL PAY 'FULL' PRICE FOR NEXT YEARS CALENDAR, YES I WILL PROBABLY BUY TWO MORE LIKE I DID THIS YEAR ...

Anyway as they say you can please some of the people some of the time, but not ALL the people ALL of the time.

:chuckle:

PS - Liked January & Novembers cars, November being my fav. But June, August & September could have had better photo's.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Got both of my calendars today thank you, bleedin Royal Mail haven't been good round my way for a while now but they arrived ... :thumbsup:
> 
> But ... & I'm gonna put noses out of joint here for saying this :
> 
> ...



Agree with all, but not my bank account i'm afraid. If it was, then they would have been glossy as you can get on thicker card and ten times the quality. Money makes the world go round as they say.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

As I said Paul, nothing personal but just my feelings as I'm aware of the work involved etc.

Still hung in pride of place etc. as is my fathers copy.

Now goto bed you dirty stop up ... at least I'm at work so that's my excuse


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for the feedback. I have to agree the quality of the printing and paper wasn't what we were expecting but the new format meant a new printer. The new format actually costs the same as the old to print but, with Post Office changes the postal charges and formats changing we didn't have much choice. For 2008 we will make sure we have better quality printing and higher quality paper for sure but, unless postal charges change significantly, the new format will remain but possible with a large page size, unless.........

......If we can secure a distribution deal with one of the magazines/calendar shops then the opportunities to provide discounted calendars to members and also a much better format and layout. To do this we need to find someone with good sales/presentation skills and who has the time to invest in seeking out the buyers of these items and visit them to do a full sales pitch. This needs to be done before the beginning of June this year. So, if anyone has the time and is willing to give it a go please let me know.


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

Got mine today Paul, Thanx :thumbsup: 

Have to agree with the above comments about pic quality though :nervous: 

Best regards Alan


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

Whilst I have no problem with peoples opinions, all input is welcome (especially letters to Sky Lines magazine, please, pretty please!), I was the one who dealt with the printer who also happens to print the magazine by the way and therefore have a "view" of what is realistically achievable.

The "style" as John states was related to the exorbitant postal charges we now see based on dimensions not just weight. 

Of course we all like to see as big a calendar as possible. However in the real world you have real world realities. 

After mountains of work by Paul Creed supported by everyone contributing pictures, a good product was put together. I personally was not entirely sure about the new style, however the "ring bound" from previous years is a pain and expensive plus the postage side issue was unavoidable.

We also only produce 200 of these things. In print terms it's a blink of the eye.

The "feel" we only find out about when you "get" the calendar. The Printer is trustworthy and does the best he can working on next to no budget. If we ask for gold plated he would do it, but be honest enough to tell us what the gold plated price was beforehand!

As John says, we can up the paper grade, add cardboard and whatever else we want, however don't expect a £10 price tag on this quantity!

Remember, the calendar has LOST money in previous years through production costs and quantity sold. This year we have sold out and made a small profit (Buy Mr Creed a beer with it). 

I expect the "Board" of the GTROC to be responsible in (spending) dealing with your/my money. The calendar is very nice, but not something to lose money on. As Paul originally said, it was marginal that one would be produced this year for the above reasons - it may not be perfect however it may be the best realistically available unless we can get the numbers significantly (that means thousands!) up.

DaveG


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

ATCO said:


> This year we have sold out and made a small profit


Excellent news. Hopefully this can be the case in future years.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Fuggles said:


> ......If we can secure a distribution deal with one of the magazines/calendar shops then the opportunities to provide discounted calendars to members and also a much better format and layout. To do this we need to find someone with good sales/presentation skills and who has the time to invest in seeking out the buyers of these items and visit them to do a full sales pitch. This needs to be done before the beginning of June this year. So, if anyone has the time and is willing to give it a go please let me know.


No takers


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

are you thinking Clinton cards, birthdays, them sort of places?


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Yes and especially the online retailers such as Calendarclub


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

All the above quieries and comments are always welcome, as is the theme,style and layout of the calendar. We changed the layout style due to people wanting more photos in a better way, that worked( hopefully) quite well, albeit the nedd to tidy it up slightly. All we need to do now is correctly propose the calendar for 2008.
Everybody has done a stirling job from handing in photos to posting them as a finished article, but we do need to up the level.
I too was disappointed with some of the pics, but only because i see the layout on my screen which is big for a start and obviously better quality. 
The price and cost war is so close to being the difference between and unbeatable calendar and an _ok_ one, you wouldnt believe it. 
For not a lot more than we have paid in the past we could have 2000 copies, all glossy on top grade paper. They would work out at cost, about £3 a calendar, but we cannot afford 2000 calendars at £3 each in the first place. So we are paying a similar outlay and prep cost for a low quantity instead, which obviously ups the per item cost. 
If we could gaurantee 2000 sales then we would do it, given the budget, but the budget doesnt allow that risk.
I would much prefer to plate press the calendar, but for the meantime, digital it is. During this year i will be thinking of things to promote/sell that may produce a pre print budget for 2008 calendars. 
I hate to disappoint people and enjoy doing the calendar so if you have any marketing ideas, then please let us all know.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

ATCO said:


> I personally was not entirely sure about the new style, however the "ring bound" from previous years is a pain and expensive plus the postage side issue was unavoidable.



That really was my main gripe as it doesn't look like a calendar, paper, photo quality etc was never my issue.

JOHN - unfortunately my sales ability was put to bed years ago so hence I didn't offer & as I still haven't looked over that article you sent to me properly yet ... still ... time isn't my friend still 

Good news about the selling out & profit though.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'm sitting here, staring at Kelly Brook breasts, and her calender is "stapled" in exactly the same way as the GTR one.

John,

No promises but My fiance'e used to be a clintons manager, and still knows a few people in the company. I'll do a bit of research as to who would need to be approached, and what ettiquete is expected.

mook


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Paul 

I am currently in talks with a couple of printers who owe me a few favour about print costs for 2008 issue. Do we normaly do the layout or do we require them to do it? 
I am obtaining costs for 200 to 300 units as well as 1000 just so i can beat them up later!

Good Calender by the way :thumbsup: ,So how do i get mine imortalised in print next year?

Well done again the new format. It is in line with a many other manufactures and suppliers of calenders, so dont get put off by negative comments if they want to Try and do better, let them take on the Job. They then might realise what a sterling job you do.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

paul creed said:


> I'll add to that, WE HAVE SOLD OUT!!:bowdown1:
> If there are enough requests, we can get an extra small batch done, but only if it is above 20 orders.
> 
> Thanks everybody.
> Paul.


Can I please be added to that list then if it goes ahead?
Somehow I managed to miss this until now???:bawling:


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Mookistar said:


> I'm sitting here, staring at Kelly Brook breasts, and her calender is "stapled" in exactly the same way as the GTR one.


That makes 2 of us :chuckle:


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Daz said:


> That makes 2 of us :chuckle:


Cracking month is January opcorn:


----------



## R1 Nismo (Feb 25, 2005)

Phil69 said:


> Can I please be added to that list then if it goes ahead?
> Somehow I managed to miss this until now???:bawling:



Phil I will have a spare copy back from the printers in about a weeks time so PM me your address and i can send it on to you. 

I bought 3, i for my nepthew and one for me and a spare to keep incase the other one got to many finger prints on it. But i hate to see a grown man cry!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Phil69 said:


> Can I please be added to that list then if it goes ahead?


We wont be ordering any additional calendar runs, sorry


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> We wont be ordering any additional calendar runs, sorry


No worries. It was just incase it happened with enough orders as Paul Creed said.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

R1 Nismo said:


> Phil I will have a spare copy back from the printers in about a weeks time so PM me your address and i can send it on to you.
> 
> I bought 3, i for my nepthew and one for me and a spare to keep incase the other one got to many finger prints on it. But i hate to see a grown man cry!!!!!!!!


OOOOOOO, yes please, yes please.
PM on its way.:bowdown1: No more tears :clap:


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

I received mine today 

Me likes a lot. 

Thanks.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Massive big thanks to R1 Nismo for sending me a copy which also arrived today.
Me also like very much:thumbsup:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

R1 Nismo said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> I am currently in talks with a couple of printers who owe me a few favour about print costs for 2008 issue. Do we normaly do the layout or do we require them to do it?
> I am obtaining costs for 200 to 300 units as well as 1000 just so i can beat them up later!
> ...


Thanks John, appreciate the effort. I do all the layout, including placing the documents into quark if they wish and converting everything to CMYK for them. The only thing i'm not 100% sure about is the incremental page size differences to make all the pages the same size when it is folded togther...something alot of people dont think about.(but i guess thats probably down to trimming at the end)

As for your car John, happy to do a photoshoot somewhere nice during the year, whenever you want mate.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Ummm, I've had 2 extra arrive ! lol


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Typical. I need them to be honest Daz.
Any chance you can pop them back to me. I'll PM you my add if you havent got it already.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I'll await your PM then matey.


----------



## Demon Dave (Sep 15, 2002)

Mine arrived yesterday. (Thanks Paul  )

And thanks to everyone involved in putting it together


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I`ve just got home and the fisrt envelope and only piece of mail that i was interested in opening was the one with the GTR logo.
Well done again to all those who entered their pictures and to those involved in making another great calender.


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Many Thanks Paul, my Calendar arrived today . . looks great, another legendary :bowdown1:


----------



## GTR-Dad (Feb 1, 2006)

I realize this is probably pointless, but if anyone finds themselves with an extra calendar - perhaps your wife didn't like it as a Christmas present - feel free to sell it to me.

PM me or e-mail direct to [email protected]

Thx,
Dan


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

Glad to hear they've all sold this year and looking forward to the 2008 edition


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Sorry for bumping this thread back up.

Can someone please post pics of the 2007 calendar for those that didn't get to order one?

Thanks.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Pm me your e-mail add, and i'll see what i can do.
Got a lot on my plate at the moment, but i'm sure i can e-mail you something.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

jonsibal said:


> Sorry for bumping this thread back up.
> 
> Can someone please post pics of the 2007 calendar for those that didn't get to order one?
> 
> Thanks.


I have a spare one around if you want to make me an offer on it?


----------



## jonsibal (Jun 1, 2005)

Dave, thanks for the offer. At this point though, I'm just curios to see how they look.


----------

